# Rename Folders



## cwhite1 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I have 10000 subfolders in a root folder and I want to rename a large number out of those 10000. Is there any way to run a batch file and rename the folders based old name. I do have the old name and new name. 

thanks in advance.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Probably possible but we would need a lot more detail than what you are giving us.


----------



## cwhite1 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi Squashman,

thanks for the reply. I have sub folders named like below under a ROOT folder:

log12
log13
log14
log14A
log15

and so on and I have like 10,000 folders. I want to rename someof them, may be around 5000 folders. i want rename them based on the current name and new will be adding a suffix to existing name or completly changing the name.

like

log12 to log12a
log14 to 02002
log14a to 02002a

I have all the old names and new names in text file with comma as delimiter

log14,02002
log12,log12a
log14a,02002a

thanks in advance!


----------

